# Parmak 12 - life and maintenance of the unit?



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

I have 2 Parmak 12's in use, one has been in use for 2 years and the other just one year. I checked on them both yesterday. The newer one was charging just fine - in the green zone and lighting all the lights up on my fence tester. The older one was only at 3000 volts by my tester, and the built in indicator on the unit confirmed it was barely charging. I could see no obvious shorts on the fence, it has been cloudy, dull and raining. The grounding system is good.
This all lead me to wondering about the life of these units and what could be wrong? Also, when a unit fails what components are replaceable or is it a case of just having to get a new unit? I would appreciate hearing the experiences of those experienced with this model.


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

I haven't taken one of these apart, but I would guess there is a capacitor that is charged amd then discharged as a pulse.

Electrolytic capacitors (which is what I imagine is inside) do wear out...and some wear faster than others.

There are also probably switching transistors (FET) that can go bad....I'd be suprised if there is any kind of mechanical relay.

Even if it has been unpowered for some time, those big caps can still hold a dangerous charge...so be careful poking around...they can easily be discharged with an appropriate resistor.

If you know how to solder (and unsolder) and feel you can learn some safety rules online, you could probably replace every component for not much money....a local electronics shop could probably replace the most likely to be worn components for you.

I would not feel ok about giving this as a project to an interested kid with a soldering iron _unless_ they have experience discharging capacitors (anyone that has worked on CRT screens would be qualified, but there are no CRT s anymore).

If you open it up and take a photo i'd be happy to give you more specific advice.


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

Oh...this is a solar/battery unit. The issue is overwhelmingly most likely in the battery. I'd replace the battery, and if you come up with a way to condition or restore the old battery (or if the battery turns out not to be the problem), you have a spare.

I'd almost advise you to swap the batteries in the units.....except I'm sure if I did that, either the bad battery would damage the good unit, or the bad unit would damage the good battery. ...but it is probably what I would try ....maybe after testing the power from the battery chargers with batteries dosconnected.


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

I will look into seeing if the battery is replaceable. Thanks.


----------



## Jeffro (May 26, 2012)

That model should put out 13,500 volts. If a new battery does not fix it. Contact Parmak for repairs. http://www.parmakusa.com/customer-service.php
These are great units that will last for years. All I have ever done to mine is change the battery.


----------



## rkereid (Dec 20, 2009)

I have 9 of these in use and they have been very reliable, and they are built to take some abuse. The main box is galvanized steel. 25% of mine are the 6 volt units. About half were used units off ebay. Some of those are the old ones with a button and no gauge indicator. The only problem I have had is batteries on the old ones. I've replaced most of the old batteries and I'd guess those were all 7 to 10 years old. I have a couple 12v units that were bought new and have been in use for 6 years and are still showing a full charge. The batteries are easily replaced. Kencove Fence has a good deal on the batteries.

If there is one problem it is when lots of tall grass in the spring shorts out a unit. My farthest yard gets the most infrequent maintenance. That yard has lots of Kentucky 31 Fescue which grows very thick and fast in the spring. Twice I have had a bear go in and do some damage when the grass is tall and touching the fence all around the yard. The last time, this past spring, the bear got mad at the ticking charger and tried to tear it off the wood fence post. He bent it up a bit, but it is back in service after straightening it out.

A friend has a 12v unit that has a messed up switch that needs to be jiggled to get it to work. 

I got a new one off ebay with a broken switch stem. I called Parmak and they sent me one free.


----------



## Beekkirk (Mar 7, 2014)

Walmart had the parmak 12 volt solar fence charger for $212 last week so i ordered a few most places are getting 270+ for them.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

pioneer 5000 6 Joules and a reliable charger, with great support $155.00. But for now follow jefro's advice http://www.parmakusa.com/customer-service.php


----------



## DirtyLittleSecret (Sep 10, 2014)

Check the grounds and make sure you've got three deep rods. Every time (very few) I've had any issues with our Parmaks it was due to ground issues (usually grass). Great units.


----------



## maudbid (Jul 21, 2014)

It could a combination of a weakening battery and a significant loss of daylight with the approaching solstice. My new unit last year ran out of juice around this time of year after an extended bout of cloudy weather.


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

Thanks guys, Dirty, my grounds are good and i checked the fence. I have ordered a new battery, if it fixes the problem - great. I will update this thread when it arrives as to what happens.


----------



## zhiv9 (Aug 3, 2012)

I have 4 Parmak 12's, 1 Parmak 6 and 2 Magnum 12's. Both Magnum 12's (basically Parmak 12 without the panel and battery) failed in the first year and had to be sent back for repair. They were under warranty, so I didn't bother to try repairing it myself. One of the Parmak 12's seemed to have a dead battery at the end of the this season, but after a couple of days in full sun it came back around. I am guessing it has a weakening battery - I'll have to keep an eye on it.

I have had issues where as the sun's trajectory changes over the season the fencer is shaded more than you realize.


----------



## McBee7 (Dec 25, 2013)

Probably the battery....jmho 
I don't have Parmak but I make mine from a battery, with a solar charger on a stand , with a fencer and my problems like this stem from the battery, especially this time of the year. the shortest day of the year is Dec 22+- and we're not far from from that, the local WX has been overcast for a few days  I think your wx has been very simular to ours Adrian for the last week or so and snow tonight......But just think soon the days will be getting longer


==McBee7==


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

Earl, that looks quite elegant for a homemade set up. Nice job. The battery is on it's way. I think the weather has been perfect so far - cold enough to keep them hivebound without being so cold as to burn up their stores.


----------



## Duncan151 (Aug 3, 2013)

I have had a Parmak 12 for three years now. Two weeks ago I found a cage from one of my blueberry plants laying on the hot wire and shorting it to ground. Needless to say the battery was dead. I fixed the fence, and turned off the unit. After a few days of not being in use, I turned it on. It was not the 5 days of full sun that the manufacturer recommends, but the fence did work for about 2 days. I live north of you, so have been getting the same lousy weather. Yesterday I pulled the battery and put it on a charger. Will see today if the battery is shot or not. 
The first year I had it, I called Parmak about winter storage and was told that if I disconnected the fence from the unit, and left it in the sun, it would be fine outside over the winter. My other option was to take it inside and store it in the dark till spring, then put it out and let it charge for 5 sunny days before use.


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

I replaced the battery this morning and the fence came to life. As did I when I forgot what I was doing and touched both terminals...

It was really a very easy change out: Disconnect the unit from the fence. Pop off the lid, and tip the battery out. Slide off the two push on connectors and attach them to the new battery. Slide the new battery back in. Put the lid back on. Connect the unit to the fence.


----------



## okiefarmer (May 16, 2016)

I know this is an old thread but the batteries in most solar chargers are the same as commonly used for back up in alarm systems and other back up uses.


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

Thanks Okie.


----------

